# Employment pass



## ani80 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, I need your help because I'm trying to fill in the EP questionnaire.
What exactly have I to specify in "Society/ Organisation membership"? I'm not sure but probably the professional qualifications? 
and relating "period of membership"What should I specify about the end, if there'is not an end because the professional qualifications is current? 
thank you


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your employer should help you in filling in the questionnaire. Ask HR!

"Society/ Organisation membership" does not mean professional qualifications. List societies and organisations here that you are member of.
"Period of membership" should tell from when until when you were/are member of them.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And if you're still a member, use the word "Present" (or "Ongoing") as the end date.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ani80 said:


> Hi, I need your help because I'm trying to fill in the EP questionnaire.
> What exactly have I to specify in "Society/ Organisation membership"? I'm not sure but probably the professional qualifications?
> and relating "period of membership"What should I specify about the end, if there'is not an end because the professional qualifications is current?
> thank you


my 2 cents,

Computer Society of Australia (or ACS?), professional member, till now.
Young Inventors club, member,
IEEE Member, 
Rotaract Club / Rotary Club, President, 2013, 

or, Religious Extremist Club (the last one was in jest)

I never figured out why they ask, as that has next to zero weightage, from what I know


----------



## ani80 (Sep 15, 2015)

thank you for your support but my trouble is that I can't write any words, only dates!!Other suggestions? 
I am a CPA , where do I write my qualification? Point #4 "Society/ Organization member? Right?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are only able to write numbers, not words, it is high time you attend an adult literacy class ...

But really, your professional qualifications are NOT to be entered into "Society/Organisations" - there are other entries in the form for education and work experience.


----------

